# what are the advantages and disadvantages of these 3 roms?



## bswogger (Mar 18, 2012)

my previous question had poor wording. 
advantages and disadvantages of XenonHD vXIV jelly bean, liquid smooth jelly bean, and jelly belly rom.

I would like those of you who have experience with all three to layout the major differences and advantages of one to another by your experience? i've used liquid smooth ICS before with alot of success. but have yet to make the jump to jellybean.  I run a business from my phone and cant' afford the time to just flash rom after rom, so i would like to rely on your expertise.  
I am looking for long battery life, fast and stable. I really like the ability to control your screen brightness, according to custom set ambient light levels that liquid has, do the other roms have this ability?


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

edit: I didnt fully read your post lol.

It's mostly preference, but personally I would recommend Liquid Unless you wan't awesome unicorns, then go AOKP (AOKP is my daily driver).


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Re-wording and adding a rom to your previously locked thread isn't likely going to get you a different response. There is no right answer. Test for yourself and find what you like best.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

bswogger said:


> my previous question had poor wording.
> advantages and disadvantages of XenonHD vXIV jelly bean, liquid smooth jelly bean, and jelly belly rom.
> 
> I would like those of you who have experience with all three to layout the major differences and advantages of one to another by your experience? i've used liquid smooth ICS before with alot of success. but have yet to make the jump to jellybean.  I run a business from my phone and cant' afford the time to just flash rom after rom, so i would like to rely on your expertise.
> I am looking for long battery life, fast and stable. I really like the ability to control your screen brightness, according to custom set ambient light levels that liquid has, do the other roms have this ability?


For your situation, I would recommend stock Jelly Bean. Seriously.

Throw Lux on top for controlling the autobrightness and call it a frickin day.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lock this thread please

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bswogger (Mar 18, 2012)

coldconfession13 said:


> Lock this thread please
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


why is everybody so hostile to this kind of thread here?? aren't these forums here to help people?? I Don't get any of this hostility elsewhere. Am i doing something wrong or violating some rule??


----------



## bswogger (Mar 18, 2012)

mil0ck said:


> edit: I didnt fully read your post lol.
> 
> It's mostly preference, but personally I would recommend Liquid Unless you wan't awesome unicorns, then go AOKP (AOKP is my daily driver).


i've used AOKP before on ICS and had nothing but problems. All was fine with Liquid. Is AOKP stable in JB?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

bswogger said:


> i've used AOKP before on ICS and had nothing but problems. All was fine with Liquid. Is AOKP stable in JB?


AOKP JB is pretty stable for me, but keep in mind that AOKP puts more emphasis on cramming a whole bunch of features into the ROM than on speed, leanness, or stability. AOKP is about being on the bleeding edge.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

im running liquid now...pretty decent battery life and not a hiccup yet. if you're looking for stability though id go with bugless beast

best experience ive had with a rom considering battery life stability and speed...codename android jelly bean


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

The problem with this is everyone has a different taste and what some people like others will not like. What I like the OP might not like. I have tried all three of these and liked them, however I am on a MIUI now, and have been for awhile because it is running great and I think those themes are the best. Feels like I flash a new ROM every other day the way I switch themes. But the OP might not care about this at all. That is the problem with threads like this.

My advice create a back-up try one. If you like it keep it, if not go to the next one. Find one you like and keep it, or create a back-up and try others. Best thing about the Nexus is there are so many options one should work for you.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I suggest Slim Bean for a nice streamline experience.

-Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

As it has been stated before....... 
What you like and I like with a ROM is not the same. YOU HAVE TO TRY A ROM FOR YOURSELF TO KNOW IF YOU LIKE IT OR NOT.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Make a backup and flash them all. When you're done restore to whichever you like more.

Jelly belly is stock experience.
Liquid has features.
Xenon has features.

To be honest most ROMs nowadays are so similar in what features they have that it doesn't really matter what you pick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bswogger (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for your patience, i will just go with Liquid since i had luck with it before. The only reason i am hesitant is it is still in beta status. But they do good work, so here it goes. Hopefully my credit card processor works fine.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I believe liquid made a new thread for RC3, it's a different thread from the beta 2 thread that is still there.


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

RasBeanJelly is the way to go here, especially since stability is a key component for you. RBJ is, bar none, the best ROM I've used only any of my devices.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I love this thread, and the 100 others that are same same, but different. Oh, and lamp. I love lamp.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

.. and pie.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

This is what I notice every ROM has its own little thing that you won't like. I Mean it could be the smallest little thing like no automatic brightness, No kill all button etc.

Just try all the ROMs and find out which one you like stick with it. Also, don't forget to donate to the Devs.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

smh I feel like I've seen this all before. The reason I locked the last thread (and will be locking this one) is because there are approx. 50 of these already in the Nexus section. Also as stated by just about everyone above me there is no best ROM or kernel like stated as well. I liked CM/AOKP when I had a GNex and I know people who didn't care for either and used other ROMs and loved them. Just everyone try out different ROMs and stop relying on these types of threads to make a decision for them.


----------

